# ok, how do you get a picture in here.



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

First a little talk.










12345


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

text


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

Hmmnn.... other people have pictures inline?


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

12345

vb/http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=9061&stc=1

qwerty


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

i go to tinypic.com upload there, and it gives you the line IN the code of the


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

ok try again










end text


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

Thanks Mike, I think I have it working. "Tiny pic" did the trick.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Jeff - Did you post that yesterday or something and then delete it? I thought I saw this thread pop up then go away again.

-guess you did it again


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

testing eagle photo


----------



## Dan Murphy (Aug 7, 2004)

test


----------



## Dan Murphy (Aug 7, 2004)

testing


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDish (Dec 28, 2003)

test


----------

